# Do it yourself wine rack... (pic)



## Lexxxus (Feb 20, 2008)

Well, Here's a snap of my handiwork... got a couple cheap wine rack kits for Xmas and stained up the wood and put them together (30 bottles ea.) and then I found the clip kit that joined the pair and added another column of six in the middle.

Canadian Tire sells the kits ($40 cdn ea. joining kit $12) and if a klutz like me could put it together anyone can.

Beats the heck outta' case storing.

It's humble, but it's a start.

*Lx*


----------



## MedicCook (Apr 1, 2008)

Am I the only one who just got thirsty?

Nice job on the wine rack.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Very nice job!


----------



## randommcsmokesalot (Dec 27, 2008)

Looks great. I had an obsession with having a wine rack until I go this as a gift


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Looks great! I would like to get one but it seems you need a Canadian zip code to order.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

randommcsmokesalot said:


> Looks great. I had an obsession with having a wine rack until I go this as a gift


That is really cool,,where did u get it?


----------



## Lexxxus (Feb 20, 2008)

I love that antique-looking globe rack too! Looks like something Sir Winston Churchill would have had in his office!


----------



## randommcsmokesalot (Dec 27, 2008)

Cigary said:


> That is really cool,,where did u get it?


I got it as a gift , but google global drinks cabinet.

It hold about 3-4 drinks at the top, not talk bottles so sum 750ml's, the bottom holds maybe 12


----------

